# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Netmod Οχι – Dsl Ναι

## sdn

Εχθες έβγαλα κατά λάθος από την πρίζα το netmod. Σήμερα το πρωί που το κατάλαβα το έβαλα πάλι ΑΛΛΑ το τηλέφωνο ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί. Το πρώτο φωτάκι (MR) είναι αναμένω και τίποτα άλλο. Η δήλωση βλαβών του ΟΤΕ δεν λειτουργεί. Ευτυχώς έχω interet & VOIP.


*Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το ζωντανέψω το NETMOD???*



 Την Δευτέρα αυτοί οι βλάκες του ΟΤΕ θα δουλεύουν??? (ακούς τμήμα βλαβών και να έχει ωράριο!!!)

EDIT: Μόλις είδα το κουμπάκι για reset το έκανα αλλά τίποτα. Κλινικά νεκρό!!!

----------


## sdikr

Δουλέυει  το 121  μέχρι τις 1:30  Σαββάτο  και κυριακή

να υποθεσω  οτι το έκανες  ρεσετ,   και εβγαλές και εβάλες το καλώδιο

----------


## sdn

> Δουλέυει  το 121  μέχρι τις 1:30  Σαββάτο  και κυριακή
> 
> να υποθεσω  οτι το έκανες  ρεσετ,   και εβγαλές και εβάλες το καλώδιο


Το έκανα reset με το καλώδιο στη μπρίζα. Μετά έβγαλα το καλώδιο και το έβαλα πάλι αλλά τίποτα...

----------

